# Too good to be true? GMO Free food storage



## Awakened_Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

Found this giveaway on Facebook and thought I would share it here. 
GMO FREE Gourmet food storage. 
They are giving away a 106 serving bucket. I don't know about you guys, but I am going to try it. 
For free, it's worth trying. They are on Amazon, and sell the giveaway bucket for $89 plus shipping. Seems reasonable compared to the big guys. 
Anyways,
Here is the contest if you want to check it out, it's a few posts down on their timeline. (I would link directly to it, but I don't know how, sorry!)
www.facebook.com/insightfoods

Here is a link for info about the bucket itself. 
*Clicky*


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And it's infused with love! I ate some C-Rats and they were infused with nasty.


----------



## Awakened_Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> And it's infused with love! I ate some C-Rats and they were infused with nasty.


Haha, ya that'll put hair on your chest


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What?!? I loved C-Rats! Green eggs and ham - my favorite!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> What?!? I loved C-Rats! Green eggs and ham - my favorite!


Green eggs and green ham.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My fav c-rat was, "chicken or turkey, boned." Hell they weren't sure what it was when they were putting it in the can, how am I supposed to know 10 years later when I'm eating the stuff?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

1. You must live within the Salt Lake Valley or pay for shipping costs ($23). We are in West Jordan and we will arrange delivery or pickup with the winner.


----------



## Awakened_Warrior (Oct 13, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> 1. You must live within the Salt Lake Valley or pay for shipping costs ($23). We are in West Jordan and we will arrange delivery or pickup with the winner.


I'm in the Salt Lake Valley so I don't mind. haha 
Even at that, I personally would pay the shipping for that. I'm not passing up a dollar for a dime, I've done that far to many times in my life. ;-)


----------

